
Tech Leadership: the basics - ulymarins
In the current fast paced scenario of tech companies, it’s easy to destroy the motivation of your team and consequently increase the amount of time to deliver value to customers. There are some good advises which I’ve learnt during the last years that I think would be worth reading and that’s the purpose of this article.
======
PaulHoule
Link?

